# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Bάψιμο φαιό

## babis

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πότε ξεκινάει το ¨βάψιμο ¨ στα μικρά φαιό?Εννοώ είναι η ίδια η διαδικασία όπως στα λιποχρωμικά?

----------


## thanmar78

Φίλε καλησπέρα, όταν λες φαιό τι εννοείς; Φαιό Κόκκκινα, Φαιό κίτρινα, Φαιό κόκκινα μωσαϊκά ή Φαιό κίτρινα μωσαϊκά;

----------


## babis

Σωστά έχεις δίκαιο...κόκκινα φαιό!

----------


## thanmar78

Όπως και στα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά, αρχίζεις χορήγηση χρωστικής από όταν βάλεις μαζί το ζευγάρι και μέχρι τα μικρά να τελειώσουν την πτερόρροια κάπου στα τέλη Οκτώβρη.

----------

